# Akita Dog ate Raw chicken carcass for the first time -definately ill. Need advice pls



## ltran (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi 

I have a 6 months old pure white Akita dog which I friend has left me to take care of while he is away. I have fallen in love with the dog and read a lot on Akitas and dogs in general. I then stumbled across a lot of website and forum which inform the public that giving dogs raw bones and meat is natural. This will also prevent them getting illnesses. Normally the dog eat kibbles but in the past few days I have fed him
- rice with cooked meat = which he loves
- Canned food = he likes too but not as much as rice with cooked pork with Cartilage. 
- Big pork leg bone = He has not had a problem 
- Ham 
- Tuna 
- Scrambled eggs

Today my friend told me that she has a lot of chicken carcass at work which she can give to me. I read up on BARF and other website and they said it was going to be good for dogs. And that starting them off on raw bones and meat is best when they are puppies. As my Akita is only 6 months old I'd thought I would feed the chicken carcasses tonight for dinner. I was amazed he took a bite of the first chicken carcass and really liked it and took it to the end of the garden and sat down to eat it. He has never done that with any of the food I have given him before. He ate it quickly but left the spine. I then gave him chicken leg with all the meat on it and he ate quickly. I thought Id better start giving him a bit of kibbles just in case he was still hungry. But he ignored the nibbles and at that moment in time my brother came home and took the dog out a 40 mins walk. 
When the dog came back home he was panting really fast and quickly. He did not fall or hurt himself. The only thing was the dog saw a cat and tried to go for it but my brother held him back constantly. He then saw a dog and that dog barked at him but just went forward as though he wanted to go over. He did not bark back at all. My brother again held him back and decided to take him home. When they reached the door of the house, this is when my brother noticed the panting. As soon as the dog got into the kitchen he went straight for the water and drank the entire thing. He never does that. We waited 10 mins before we called the vet and the nurse told me that he has probably got an upset stomach and to watch him as he might have diarrhoea but if in 24 hours it doesnt get better to call her back to arrange to see the vet. 

An hour later since Id checked up on the dog and I can happily say he is no longer panting. The strange thing is that he isnt standing up waiting at the door for me and he was not on his bed, instead I found him lying on the kitchen floor. He didnt jump up and wag his tail and run up to me as he normally does. He has not vomited or tried to gag out the food. He just looks really depressed. I then left him for another hour and now I find him on his bed. I took him to the garden to see if he wanted to go to do a poo but he just did a very small amount of pee. Outside temperature is 0 degrees and it took me a while to encourage him to come into the house. Normally he runs straight to the door and wait for me to allow him to come in. 
I am probably worrying a little too much but can anyone tell me if they have had this problem before. And can anyone tell me if I should just stick him in the car now and take him to the vet or if it is okay. If this is normal for a dog who has had raw meat and bones for the first time then for the next couple of days what should I feed him? Do I give him cooked chicken and rice or should I continue to give him a little bit of raw food. 

PS- When I spoke the nurse she told me I should only give the dog a 20mins walk but have several talks a day and that 40-1 hr of walk is too much for a big puppy. Does anyone know how many walks per day I should do? This is the first dog I have had and my friend left in a hurry as the dog sitter pulled out at the last minute so I havent got a clue. 
If anyone have an Akita please can you give me some advice which I need to look out for. Or some advice on feeding and special needs of looking after an akita.

Any help will be mostly appreciated.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

I would advise taking him to the vet asap as he could have a blockage or the chicken bones may even have pierced him inside!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

CarolineH said:


> I would advise taking him to the vet asap as he could have a blockage or the chicken bones may even have pierced him inside!


i agree with that


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I'd be especially worried about the possibility of GDV [also called Bloat] in a large breed like an Akita, particularly as he was exercised so soon after feeding.



> in the past few days I have fed him
> - Big pork leg bone = He has not had a problem


Raw or cooked? Cooked bones should never be fed! If this was a cooked bone, it's more likely to have done damage than the raw chicken.

I also feel you've been changing his diet too much in too short a space of time. Any changes should be made gradually to avoid stomach upset. This too could possibly lead to bloat.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Right - *read this, it could save your dog's life:*

_*2. 3. 1. Gastric dilatation volvulus*
Akita owners should take special note of the high incidence of GDV (gastric dilatation volvulus) in this breed. Excess gas trapped in the dog's stomach causes "bloat." Twisting of the stomach (volvulus or "torsion") causes or is caused by that excess gas. GDV is an emergency condition requiring immediate veterinary treatment. Akita owners should be alert to the symptoms of GDV and know the location of the nearest emergency veterinary facility. Dogs with any symptoms of GDV (esp. unsuccessful attempts at vomiting) should be regarded as having GDV until proven otherwise by a veterinarian.

*Symptoms of GDV include:*

Gagging or retching with unsuccessful attempts at vomiting (frothy foam may come up instead)
Distended abdomen (may or may not be noticeable)
Discomfort and pain esp. around the abdomen for no apparent reasonthis may be observed as frequent pacing, an inability to find a comfortable position, whimpering, or wincing when pressure is applied to the abdomen
Weakness
Depression
Breathing difficulty
Hypersalivation and panting
Possible cardiac problems such as arrhythmias
Cyanosis (blue gums or skin) in severe cases from a lack of oxygen_

Wapedia - Wiki: Akita Inu


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

I knew a gorgeous Akita who died last week because of a gastric torsion.  It just is not worth messing with a dogs diet like that. Find a diet that suits and stick to it is what I say.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

CarolineH said:


> I knew a gorgeous Akita who died last week because of a gastric torsion.  It just is not worth messing with a dogs diet like that. Find a diet that suits and stick to it is what I say. Also feed deep chested or long legged dogs using a bowl stand and do not exercise an hour before or after, a meal.


Raised feeding bowls are no longer recommended:
Beating Bloat

GDV is a serious problem in a lot of breeds, especially Akitas, but my vet tech friend, who works in Emergency, says he sees several cases every week in breeds including Dachshunds and Schnauzers. He once had three cases in one day. It is now the second biggest killer of dogs, after cancer.

In 70% of cases it comes on late at night or early in the morning, so *I hope the OP sees this and takes the dog to be seen by a vet ASAP*... better safe than sorry in a breed which is so prone to it.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Raised feeding bowls are no longer recommended:
> Beating Bloat
> .


Ta for that. I didn't know that the advice to raise bowls was no longer valid! You live and learn.

I'll amend my post accordingly then.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

It sounds like bloat, I hope the OP took the dog to the vet. Far too much change of diet then a long walk after a big meal. Asking for trouble, sadly.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Raised feeding bowls are no longer recommended:
> Beating Bloat
> 
> GDV is a serious problem in a lot of breeds, especially Akitas, but my vet tech friend, who works in Emergency, says he sees several cases every week in breeds including Dachshunds and Schnauzers. He once had three cases in one day. It is now the second biggest killer of dogs, after cancer.
> ...


I didn't know that either. All mine are fed at height.

I agree with Merlin's mum sounds like it could be bloat. We had a threat last year. My wolfie was displaying symptoms, we got her to the vets within minutes...it turned out not to be bloat, but we still feel that we were very lucky. Not something to hang around waiting to see though. Get to the vets as quick as you can.


----------



## dimkaz (Jul 27, 2009)

if your friend entrusted you with his dog, i suppose he gave you precise instructions on how and what to feed, i think it's very bad to stray from those indications...

how would you feel if it had happened the other way round?

*i guess that at present an x-ray to the dog's tummy to check for lodged bones fragments and splinters is called for (and very urgently too), and take it from there...*
i guess that this experience should be taken on board as a learning experience, if indeed your friend will leave the dog with you again (or you'll get a dog of your own).

the internet is not the bible of knowledge, you should do proper research, guided by one or more experts in the various fields, learn which source is good and which is garbage, learn how to discriminate proper information from hoax or opinions...
learn not to mess with things is as difficult as learning how to do things properly...

good luck with your friend's dogs
keep us posted!
Best
D


----------



## ltran (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your answers. I watched the poor thing all night. took the advice from the vet to stop him drinking water.In the morning he was fine. From what everyone wrote I think I was very lucky. I have told the owner and he is now fine with it. The dog has done a pee and poo today. The poo was still solid but a little bit runny and the same colour as normal (brown). I was really happy to see him coming to me for attention. I gave him a lot of time this morning stroking him and scratching his body as he normally likes that. I then put the bowl of water down and watched him for two hours and he hardly drank it. I tried to feed him kibbles this after 12 hours (I no longer want to change his diet). The problem is he threw it back up as mush. I have been told by a friend who told me that the sudden change in food has contributed to this and to not feed him for the day to empty out his stomach. I will continue to keep on eye on him. If anyone has gone through the same problem can you please let me know.


----------

